# Lenoxx sound SP5 home theatre/speaker system



## isa34 (Sep 9, 2010)

I've been given a Lenoxx Sound SP5 home theatre/speaker system that comes with a subwoofer that was put away after a newer version was bought by them.

Only thing is they dont have the manual anymore and no one can remember how to install it!

Can anyone help?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

isa34, welcome to TSF :wave:

I cannot find any reference to that Lenoxx system on the web. Please describe the connections on the subwoofer and we'll try to go from there.


----------



## isa34 (Sep 9, 2010)

Hello.. there are no connections on the subwoofer just a green and black cable with bare ends coming from it... It has 5 small speakers and the back has 2 clips (sorry dont know the right terminology; it's where you insert a bare wire and clip it into place):-
2 speakers have red and black clips, 2 have grey and black clips , and 1 has blue and black clips. Cable wise it comes with 3 x red and black wires with bare ends, 2 x grey and black wires with bare ends, and 1 x blue and black wire with bare ends.

I'm assuming one of those goes into the tv, dvd, or satelite box and then they all connect to each other. None of my equipment has the facility to insert bare wire ends into them so I'm also assuming that I'm going to connect the speakers and subwoofer to each other and then join one of its cables to one that another that has pin ends to insert into the tv,dvd etc...

Problem is I don't know which goes into which nor do i know what I need to buy!! I've tried to google it too and came up with other models for the Lenoxx systems but not this one so I'm guessing it's an old model for them..

thank you for helping me with this


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I'm still not entirely clear on the connections.

The sub has only two wires coming from it.
Each of the 5 speakers has two wires coming from it.

But what is on the back of the Lenoxx main unit? 

If there are spring loaded clips that correspond to the wires from the speakers, you'll hook it up by inserting the bare end of the speaker wire into the same color spring clip on the Lenoxx. 

Do not hook them all together. It will not do anything and may damage your speakers.

To hook up your Tv, the Lenoxx must have a red/white pair of RCA plugs. These look like the left end of THIS or an optical connection that looks like (one end) of THIS 

Any chance you can take a picture of the back of the unit and post it?


----------



## isa34 (Sep 9, 2010)

wow that was cool with the web page that i could bring up.. i can take the picture but cant put it onto the computer as i have lent my only cable to a friend.. sorry

ok i'll try and be a little clearer..

the back of the subwoofer doesn't have any type of connection sockets at all; from the back leaves one green cable and one black cable with the ends as bare wires.

At the back of each of the small speakers are 'spring loaded clips' (thanks for the terminology.. I like learning new things!) with no other type of connection socket at all.

None of the cables included have any type of connection attached (like the one shown on the photographs). There are no pin ends (the ones that go into the red and white holes in the television) or anything else like it.. they are all bare wires at each cable end (apart from the one that comes directly from the sub woofer)...

I'm confused because if I put the blue and black cable into the back of the speaker with the blue and black spring loaded clips where does the other end go? and where does the green and black cable from the sub woofer go??

I'm thinking about connecting the red and black cable into one of the speakers with the red and black spring loaded clips and attaching the other end to the other speaker with the red and black spring loaded clips.. then do i take the 2nd red and black cable and attach it again into one of the sepakers with red and black spring loaded clips (i.e. there will be two cables coming out of each red and black spring loaded clip in one of the speakers)????

I looked at my tv etc and they all have red and white coloured holes for pins to go into but this system doesn't have any red and white cables..

I dont really know where I can go - as in what shop outlet to go to - to get some advice from someone either... I was thinking maybe one of those small electrical supplies repair shops??? what do you think?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Are there any spring loaded clips on the back of the Lenoxx box? 

There should be 6 pairs of such clips. If so, you run one wire from each clip to the corresponding color clip on each speaker: black to black and green to green. It's always one-to-one. You should never have to combine two in any clip.


----------



## isa34 (Sep 9, 2010)

I completely stumbled across this website but its really handy!

The Lennox box doesn't have any spring loaded clips either.... From what you've been saying (you seem to know your stuff and I've learnt a lot from this - thanks!) I'm starting to think that maybe there is a piece of equipment missing??

The colour matching just doesn't add up - taking on board that, as you explained, there shouldn't be two wires in one spring loaded clip - I had a quick look at my amp system as I couldn't remember how I connected that up and as you say all the leads match subsequent colours on the equipment which leads me to think that maybe something is missing?

thanks for your help! very much appreciated


----------

